# Porter-Cable 390K ROS



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for the review. Recently, I participated on a panel that was asked to review and opine on different tools offered by Black & Decker, Delta, Porter Cable and other brands they own. I remember trying out a series of random orbital sanders and, yes, there is a difference. Some sanders do little more than vibrate. Others do an effective job of removing material and providing a smooth finish. It does make a difference when picking out a sander (or any other tool). I like the wise may saying - it is so true.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey thanks for the review. I bought one of these when my old PC stopped working. Probaly due to last year's cutting boards. Anyway this one really works great, even on endgrain. I thought it was working pretty good but it is hard to know how a tool compares to others. The vacuum hookup is my one big gripe on all these tools. You'd think they would make a hose connector that clicks on or is more secure. The Delta/PC tool's sanding ports are just not compatible, even with their own stuff. I use a Fein vacuum and have to jam a PC hose in the port.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I really liked this sander when I first saw it last year at IWF. I think I'd prefer it over a Festool.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I really liked this sander when I first saw it last year at IWF. I think I'd prefer it over a Festool.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Everyone that has Festool products says they have a great line of tools, and if I depended on my tools for my livelihood I would surely consider Festool. But as an amateur with a limiited budget, Festool is way beyond what I can justify.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought the one down from this one, I like it but every time I turn it off I'd like to throw it aginst the wall!!!
Sometime earlier in the year (before I bought the one down) one of the wood magazines did a review of orbital sanders including the 390, your right every time I use my sander I could kick myself in the ass for not
paying the extra 40 bucks.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Bob-I know what you mean. When I was getting ready to finish Christmas gifts, I loaded different grits in my sanders (they are all 8 hole H&L), and my Milwaukee drove me nuts waiting for it to spin down.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'm on my second one of these. The first one shocked me (!) several times, and finally quit after one particularly nasty one. I thought it was static from the shop vac, but apparently not. The local PC/DW service center gave me another one, and it hasn't shocked me. It's quite a step up from my previous sander, a 1/4 sheet vibratory type. I found I had to get a female/female connector to fit it to my shop vac hose (Ridgid).


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Gerald*
Thanks for the review, I am in the market for one of these, and I thought I would pay a little more and try to get a good one. I am using an old 1/4 sheet Hitachi that won't die. I am due for something a little easier to manipulate.

Work has been killing me lately, hard to get much done. Was hoping today and tomorrow I might get a little shop time, but it looks like a busy day in the hospital. Oh well. I think I will order one of these when I get back from Hawaii. Let me know how it holds up.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Recently, I have also been receiving small shocks from this sander - when my skin gets close to the dust bin after a few minutes of sanding. I figured it's just static from the buildup? I am using the thing vanilla - no attachments to dust collectors. Just wondering if this is really a defect.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Kate*
Sure sounds like static electricity. You are up north, and I assume using it indoors. Static electricity is a big deal here in Alaska, mostly in the winter, when the air is very dry due to heating up cold outside air. Ground yourself periodically and see if that helps. I have destroyed electronic devices from the static. I have signs around my computers to not wear socks, since we don't wear shoes inside. It might be your shoes, socks, floor or whatever, and the sander and its motion. That doesn't sound like a tool problem. Look at static first, tool second.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

That certainly sounds right. I have been making a point to stop and ground myself (touch something) while sanding which seems to help.

I am definitely using it indoors… though today you would think we were having a spring thaw.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like ESD (electrostatic discharge).


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Well, I don't know, but I can tell you that when mine was shocking me, it was up near where you hold onto it, not at the back - BUT I could also feel static all along the shop vac hose. I don't feel either with the replacement. The shocks also got steadily worse until the "big one", so that's something to look out for.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

JJohnston - was hoping you were still following the thread. Did they tell you the possible root cause for it? I still think it's ESD but just in case - I want to watch out.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

No, they just said it shouldn't be doing that (duh!) and gave me another one.


----------



## dustinkester (Sep 16, 2009)

Great review…can anyone here who has used this sander indoors talk about the dust collection? Was the on-board canister enough or did you have to hook it up to a shop vac?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have this sander and it works well.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, now that it's more springlike I find that I am not getting shocked. The house is more humid as I don't have the electricity on (I am used to a 17 degree celcius home… it's us northerners…. ) .

Regarding the dust collection - ideally if you hook it up to a shop vac you will improve the dust collection. Always wear a very good mask… and I shop vac it after every use anyway.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I got one of these recently, but haven't put it to use yet. I was overdue for a new sander.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Gerald*

OK, how about this for a late post…....(-:

Just wanted you to know, because of this review, I bought one of these nearly 2 years ago, and I love it. It is my goto sander, and sits always plugged in on a shelf in my multipurpose bench. Everything you said is true. It never hickups or burps, never slows, and it can remove amazing amounts of material in a hurry, or you can slow it down, put on a fine grit and get a silky smooth surface with great control.

Hope all is well there in Wisconsin, doing well here, but in a cold spell.

Take care…...

Jim


----------

